# Invitation Virus-real threat or hoax?



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

I recently received an E-Mail from a relative warning about a new virus called "invitation", reportedly the most destructive virus ever.
However, a Google search describes the threat as a hoax.
Anyone have any knowledge of this matter?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sounds very much like a hoax.

Does it mention the Olympic Torch by any chance?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

just check at trend micro site and nothing listed for that virus .

http://www.trendmicro.com/vinfo/


----------



## sjdomin (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, "Olympic Torch" was mentioned in the E-mail-reportedly, the virus "burns out" the C drive


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

sjdomin said:


> Yes, "Olympic Torch" was mentioned in the E-mail-reportedly, the virus "burns out" the C drive


Yeah, that's a hoax.

http://us.mcafee.com/virusInfo/default.asp?id=description&virus_k=98893


----------

